# New Cayo skiff?



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

I saw on Instagram Cayo is building a new skiff for bigger water. Anyone have any details/


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Been waiting around to see if any more information surfaced. I'm definitely interested in seeing what they have planned.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

the picture they posted leads me to believe it will at the very least have a 10-12" wider beam on the deck


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

JB posted another picture of the new skiff yesterday....unfinished deck but theyve got it in the water


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

321nole said:


> JB posted another picture of the new skiff yesterday....unfinished deck but theyve got it in the water


Post up a link, I looked around and couldn't find it.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

View attachment 2265


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Hopefully that picture works


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

the official cayo instagram page posted a couple more pics this weekend with a 115 on the back


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Looking forward to this one


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Cayo unveiled their new 18 foot boat this weekend and all I can say is WOW...Id post pics but silly work computer makes it incredibly difficult


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

The few pictures I've seen on Instagram look great. Looked like it was floating pretty skinny with the 115 too.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

I've stopped by the shop a few times, and the last time was just before it was done. JB said it's 14 inches wider and does 55 mph with the suzuki 115. He said they were poling in 8" with that engine which is the heaviest 115.

I need to go back so I can check it out now that it's all rigged up!


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Would would you compare this boat to?

HB guide or more like BT vengeance , etc. I can't get a good read based on pictures.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Dawhoo said:


> Would would you compare this boat to?
> 
> HB guide or more like BT vengeance , etc. I can't get a good read based on pictures.


It's a pretty deep hull. Hard to tell as I haven't seen that many in person, but probably more like a marquesa than guide. JB made it to be a more of a do it all skiff, not a super shallow draft boat. Looks like it gets more than shallow enough though.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

one of the instagram posts laid out the basic specs, 18ft, 75" beam, 9 deg deadrise...

seems as though it kinda fits between the HB Guide and say the HB Marquesa or the Maverick hpxv lineup...purely based on the listed specs*


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Two screenshots that JB posted for those not on instagram. Also said on one of the posts base model center console w/ 60 and aluminum dry launch trailer was 26,999$


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

here are a few pics. Its a sweet boat. The last is it sitting next to my 173.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Dawhoo said:


> Would would you compare this boat to? HB guide or more like BT vengeance , etc. I can't get a good read based on pictures.


Looks like a competitor for the East Cape EVO?

Wonder what the price difference is.....?


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

well, we know the base price for the Cayo 180...bump the 60hp up to the 115hp and Id venture to guess you're closer to the $32k mark

Id imagine thats pretty competitively priced no?


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Yeah he said around 30-32k with a 115 depending on which one you go with.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

anyone think a 50 tohatsu tiller would push this thing along?


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Th


Financekid1 said:


> anyone think a 50 tohatsu tiller would push this thing along?


They get pretty close performance numbers with the 50 tohatsu and 60 Suzuki on the 173. But you wouldn't be going anywhere fast


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

zlenart said:


> Th
> 
> They get pretty close performance numbers with the 50 tohatsu and 60 Suzuki on the 173. But you wouldn't be going anywhere fast


Thanks Zlenart! I dont need to go 50 mph, but I was hoping for low 30's. Think its doable? I think the 17'3 goes about 43 with the 50.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Not sure but I'm gonna stop by to check out the finished 18 sometime this week because I'm really interested. I'll ask JB what he thinks. They may be able to do a barebones no liner tiller and make it work


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I wonder what power cayo had in mind when designing the boat. 60-115 is a pretty big spread in engine weight. What hp hits the sweet spot between performance and draft?


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

if it were my boat Id lean towards the merc pro xs 115 4 stroke...its 3 pounds lighter than the 90 yamaha and 38 pounds ligther than the suzuki 115, dry weights 363, 366, and 401 respectively...that said I wonder what the performance numbers would look like with the yamaha f70 coming in at 257 pounds..something tells me the draft youd gain might not outweigh the loss in hole shot and top end speed, but I could be wrong and its all up to the owners preference 

but like I said, Id be slapping the pro xs 115 4 stroke on it if it were my boat


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

321nole said:


> if it were my boat Id lean towards the merc pro xs 115 4 stroke...its 3 pounds lighter than the 90 yamaha and 38 pounds ligther than the suzuki 115, dry weights 363, 366, and 401 respectively...that said I wonder what the performance numbers would look like with the yamaha f70 coming in at 257 pounds..something tells me the draft youd gain might not outweigh the loss in hole shot and top end speed, but I could be wrong and its all up to the owners preference
> 
> but like I said, Id be slapping the pro xs 115 4 stroke on it if it were my boat


I really want this to be my next boat, and that's exactly what I was thinking. I talked to JB and he thinks that's the ideal motor for it. He tested it with the suzuki because the suzuki was the heaviest so he'd get worst case scenario


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

zlenart said:


> I really want this to be my next boat...


you and me both...just bought a house so it might be a bit


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

321nole said:


> you and me both...just bought a house so it might be a bit


Still need to get one of those ...... might have to rent a little bit longer


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

What are the specs on the boat?


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

18ft, 75" beam, 9 deg deadrise, haven't seen a hull weight number anywhere


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man now there's an 18' Evo and a big fat 18' Cayo My boats coming back in style. I can't believe you tiller only, super skinny folk are going ape over a big fat 18


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Man now there's an 18' Evo and a big fat 18' Cayo My boats coming back in style. I can't believe you tiller only, super skinny folk are going ape over a big fat 18


Just FYI my "Big" 18' EVOx weighs about 550 and will float in less than 6"


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Man now there's an 18' Evo and a big fat 18' Cayo My boats coming back in style. I can't believe you tiller only, super skinny folk are going ape over a big fat 18


Im just happy that there are companies making 18 foot skiffs that aren't charging more than 50k like an 18 HPX-V or Marquesa would be


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Financekid1 said:


> Thanks Zlenart! I dont need to go 50 mph, but I was hoping for low 30's. Think its doable? I think the 17'3 goes about 43 with the 50.


You would also be sacrificing some holeshot with the smaller motor. I think a 50 would have trouble turning a prop with enough grip to really make the 180 jump up and go.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Just FYI my "Big" 18' EVOx weighs about 550 and will float in less than 6"


Does that 550 include the engine, batteries, TM


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Does that 550 include the engine, batteries, TM


 around 800 completely loaded. Also no tm, it's a poling skiff


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Financekid1 said:


> anyone think a 50 tohatsu tiller would push this thing along?


Sure, by why? It will move it around, but you wouldn't be going anywhere quickly or efficiently. A 50 doesn't really make sense on this hull anyway. There is a lot more to horse power than just going fast. You need enough power to control the boat, you can't be falling off plane in heavy turns or lacking the horse power to dodge an obstacle. Under powering a boat could be just as dangerous as over powering if the conditions overwhelm that 50. 

So the 50 is around $7,500. To move up to the 60 you have to move into a larger displacement motor at $11,800 which doesn't make much sense either with the 75 hp being $700 more AND the 75 is a 1,400cc motor over the 998cc 60hp. At this point you may as well go with the 90hp because it's the same block as the 75hp and only another $750 or so over the 75 hp.

So about $2k separate the 60 hp from the 90hp. Seems like a no brainer on a boat well north of $30,000.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Sure, by why? It will move it around, but you wouldn't be going anywhere quickly or efficiently. A 50 doesn't really make sense on this hull anyway. There is a lot more to horse power than just going fast. You need enough power to control the boat, you can't be falling off plane in heavy turns or lacking the horse power to dodge an obstacle. Under powering a boat could be just as dangerous as over powering if the conditions overwhelm that 50.
> 
> So the 50 is around $7,500. To move up to the 60 you have to move into a larger displacement motor at $11,800 which doesn't make much sense either with the 75 hp being $700 more AND the 75 is a 1,400cc motor over the 998cc 60hp. At this point you may as well go with the 90hp because it's the same block as the 75hp and only another $750 or so over the 75 hp.
> 
> So about $2k separate the 60 hp from the 90hp. Seems like a no brainer on a boat well north of $30,000.


I'd be curious to see how it does with an f70, but still thinking that a merc 115 or yamah sho 115 would be ideal since they're about the same weight as a 90. Don't want to compromise on the largest part of your boat besides the hull. I'd rather get a bare bones with a better engine than a loaded one that's gonna be slow.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

60 shouldn't even be an option for this boat. Imho


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Man now there's an 18' Evo and a big fat 18' Cayo My boats coming back in style. I can't believe you tiller only, super skinny folk are going ape over a big fat 18


*lol*

I'm one of the guys trying to go the opposite direction. 

Someone take my flats boat so I can buy a real tech skiff, please...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Whiskey Angler said:


> I think a 50 would have trouble turning a prop with enough grip to really make the 180 jump up and go.


I believe the Mercury "Big Foot" motors are turning a larger lower unit. For example...my buddy's 60 HP "big foot" on his HB Guide is turning a 115 lower unit. So he can run a larger prop similar in size to what I run on my old Merc 115 2 stroke. Its worth considering.

That HB Guide runs nice with the Merc 60 on there turning a 4 blade prop...great holeshot and cruises 30-ish.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

mtoddsolomon said:


> around 800 completely loaded. Also no tm, it's a poling skiff


Very cool. Knock yourself out man
I think mine weighs about 1,000 so it's big and fat


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> Very cool. Knock yourself out man
> I think mine weighs about 1,000 so it's big and fat


Hahah classic response to this comment! Well executed permit chaser. I'm yet to see an 18' boat in less than 6" of water.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

View attachment 4030


sotilloa1078 said:


> Hahah classic response to this comment! Well executed permit chaser. I'm yet to see an 18' boat in less than 6" of water.


Can't say that anymore.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

That's cute


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

mtoddsolomon said:


> View attachment 4030
> 
> Can't say that anymore.


We have all seen this picture before. Neanderthal leg, boat is sitting on the bottom, there's no engine to be seen, tabs look bottom out, looks like a 3" draft etc...


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> We have all seen this picture before. Neanderthal leg, boat is sitting on the bottom, there's no engine to be seen, tabs look bottom out, looks like a 3" draft etc...



Two people on the boat and the water is above the ankle...measure up from the bottom above your own ankle and you'll see 6." and his weight on his rig was total including the engine btw so thats light in my book...
I'll be more than happy to show you in person if you like? I'll come to your neck of the woods...Cool?


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Well this thread certainly took an interesting turn lol


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> We have all seen this picture before. Neanderthal leg, boat is sitting on the bottom, there's no engine to be seen, tabs look bottom out, looks like a 3" draft etc...


Ha yes! So many claims in the industry it's ridiculous! Everyone wants to have a 6" boat......


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I didn't mean to completely derail, all I was saying is just because it's an 18' boat doesn't mean it's a barge or a big boat. The Cayo looks great and I'm happy to see another middle to low price point skiff with nice lines. None of the current 18' models anyone is building right now are the 18' boats from the past where you'll need a protein shake after fishing.

As far as 6" boat goes I'll be happy to meet anyone at the dock and show you as long as you don't mind poling half the time.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I didn't mean to completely derail, all I was saying is just because it's an 18' boat doesn't mean it's a barge or a big boat. The Cayo looks great and I'm happy to see another middle to low price point skiff with nice lines. None of the current 18' models anyone is building right now are the 18' boats from the past where you'll need a protein shake after fishing.
> 
> As far as 6" boat goes I'll be happy to meet anyone at the dock and show you as long as you don't mind poling half the time.


I definitely agree with you. Between the cayo the evo and the beavertail mosquito we have some great 18 foot skiffs out there


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I didn't mean to completely derail, all I was saying is just because it's an 18' boat doesn't mean it's a barge or a big boat. The Cayo looks great and I'm happy to see another middle to low price point skiff with nice lines. None of the current 18' models anyone is building right now are the 18' boats from the past where you'll need a protein shake after fishing.
> 
> As far as 6" boat goes I'll be happy to meet anyone at the dock and show you as long as you don't mind poling half the time.


Bring that thing south. We'll load it for a full day of fishing. Cooler full, tackle, full tank of gas and a live well with water and shrimp for Bonefish. Doubt that boat will still float in 6". Let me say this. There nothing wrong with a boat that floats in more than 6". I just don't get why 6" always has to be the standard. I've seen very little fish in a true 6" of water.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Bring that thing south. We'll load it for a full day of fishing. Cooler full, tackle, full tank of gas and a live well with water and shrimp for Bonefish. Doubt that boat will still float in 6". Let me say this. There nothing wrong with a boat that floats in more than 6". I just don't get why 6" always has to be the standard. I've seen very little fish in a true 6" of water.


I think for most people it's about crossing shallow water to get to fish rather than actually fishing sub 6"


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Bring that thing south. We'll load it for a full day of fishing. Cooler full, tackle, full tank of gas and a live well with water and shrimp for Bonefish. Doubt that boat will still float in 6". Let me say this. There nothing wrong with a boat that floats in more than 6". I just don't get why 6" always has to be the standard. I've seen very little fish in a true 6" of water.



Being funny: lighten your load and you'll be able to see/fish in 6" of water.LOL

I load my skiff for the task. Meaning I'll load accordingly... if I'm bait fishing I doubt I could care
About 6" draft. If I'm fishing a negative tide then it's a concern and I'm fly/artifical 

There is fish in 6" of water as I've caught plenty from Chocko, Tampa, Jax, and Keaton Beach


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

zlenart said:


> I think for most people it's about crossing shallow water to get to fish rather than actually fishing sub 6"


I'd argue that - there are miles and miles of back country lakes and marsh here in TX. Take a look at a TX map and run the inter-coastal up and down from Corpus. You'll see what I am talking about.

I've been back in these waters where getting back there is 4" to 5" with most of the water 8" or less. There fish with their backs out of the water. Shoot, reds with their eyes out of the water crashing bait that were scared for the lives in some cases. Sure, there are deeper channels back there up to 1", but reds will go as shallow as they can go when conditions are right.

I know numerous people here on the coast that either have downsized to fish these waters, or bought a second boat to cover more water. Personally, I'd get another boat just for these situations - it's amazing how many fish can be back there, but in my B2 I've come up 1" short a few times.

If you look a measuring stick, reds will cross 5" of water and sometimes be completely covered in 6" - so there's your answer. And a Gladeskiff isn't 18', but it is damn near it. That is a 4.5" to 5" boat and perfect for the water I stated above.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> I'd argue that - there are miles and miles of back country lakes and marsh here in TX. Take a look at a TX map and run the inter-coastal up and down from Corpus. You'll see what I am talking about.
> 
> I've been back in these waters where getting back there is 4" to 5" with most of the water 8" or less. There fish with their backs out of the water. Shoot, reds with their eyes out of the water crashing bait that were scared for the lives in some cases. Sure, there are deeper channels back there up to 1", but reds will go as shallow as they can go when conditions are right.
> 
> ...


Will be very interesting to find out just how far I can push a HB Pro tunnel...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> There fish with their backs out of the water.


Absolutely. I love watching a snook push a wake in water that doesn't even cover its back.

I'm planning my entire Friday around a -0.4 low and light winds. I'll probably need to wade or drag out the SUP to get to the fish in some areas.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

East Cape said:


> Being funny: lighten your load and you'll be able to see/fish in 6" of water.LOL
> 
> I load my skiff for the task. Meaning I'll load accordingly... if I'm bait fishing I doubt I could care
> About 6" draft. If I'm fishing a negative tide then it's a concern and I'm fly/artifical
> ...


Agreed. There is fish in 6" of water. Sometime packing for the "task" doesn't always pan out so you have to improvise. My goal is to put my clients on fish sometime it's in 6" of water sometimes it's in a foot. It would be a disservice to my clients if I only have one game plan. Just saying so "being funny" is more like sarcastic. I've had a skiff that gets in 6" of water for sometime and it's not always necessary.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> I'd argue that - there are miles and miles of back country lakes and marsh here in TX. Take a look at a TX map and run the inter-coastal up and down from Corpus. You'll see what I am talking about.
> 
> I've been back in these waters where getting back there is 4" to 5" with most of the water 8" or less. There fish with their backs out of the water. Shoot, reds with their eyes out of the water crashing bait that were scared for the lives in some cases. Sure, there are deeper channels back there up to 1", but reds will go as shallow as they can go when conditions are right.
> 
> ...


No doubt about it I owned and ran a HB professional for some time and fished it in EVERY condition possible. You'll be surprised what you find out sometimes when you break out a ruler. Fish are not always as shallow as you think.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Bring that thing south. We'll load it for a full day of fishing. Cooler full, tackle, full tank of gas and a live well with water and shrimp for Bonefish. Doubt that boat will still float in 6". Let me say this. There nothing wrong with a boat that floats in more than 6". I just don't get why 6" always has to be the standard. I've seen very little fish in a true 6" of water.


That's the difference is between you and I, and also what makes this a great forum. It sounds like we fish completely differently, and also why you haven't' seen a boat float in 6". The only time I bait fish is when my wife wants to chunk shrimp under some docks.

I had my skiff built to run light, no trolling motor, push pole only. Center console jumpseat for my cooler with a 10lb bag of ice, and a couple cold natty lights, and fly gear, or some spin tackle with a small tackle box. I'm not a guide, just a guy who likes to fish as often as he can so for me it's a lot easier to get a boat to float in shallow water. 

We have flood tide's here in the lowcountry that you see Redfish in 6" or less, so it makes a big difference. I've never fished for bonefish, hoping to in February, but again we fish very differently.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

mtoddsolomon said:


> That's the difference is between you and I, and also what makes this a great forum. It sounds like we fish completely differently, and also why you haven't' seen a boat float in 6". The only time I bait fish is when my wife wants to chunk shrimp under some docks.
> 
> I had my skiff built to run light, no trolling motor, push pole only. Center console jumpseat for my cooler with a 10lb bag of ice, and a couple cold natty lights, and fly gear, or some spin tackle with a small tackle box. I'm not a guide, just a guy who likes to fish as often as he can so for me it's a lot easier to get a boat to float in shallow water.
> 
> We have flood tide's here in the lowcountry that you see Redfish in 6" or less, so it makes a big difference. I've never fished for bonefish, hoping to in February, but again we fish very differently.


Definitely see your point. I pushed my HB Professional across miles of 6" water if not less. And yes mine was rigged light like all my boats. No trolling no power pole. Just a casting platform and pushpole. I'm not taking anything away from any boat. But I'm saying it's like a pissing match, everyone claims 6". And most of the time it's wrong. I have a buddy who fishes the flood tides ALL the time and he's fishing a Maverick HPX V 18. He catches the hell out of fish on fly. And I can GUARANTEE his boat doesn't draft 6". Enjoy the new boat dude.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

sotilloa1078 said:


> I'm saying it's like a pissing match, everyone claims 6". And most of the time it's wrong


6 inch draft and 3 foot chop are the two magic numbers by which all advertising and bragging standards are set. I think the next trend will be pictures of barely submerged trim tabs with a caption saying "we didn't bother getting it in the shot but take my word for it, this is with two grown men standing on the poling platform." It's ridiculous.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

jmrodandgun said:


> 6 inch draft and 3 foot chop are the two magic numbers by which all advertising and bragging standards are set. I think the next trend will be pictures of barely submerged trim tabs with a caption saying "we didn't bother getting it in the shot but take my word for it, this is with two grown men standing on the poling platform." It's ridiculous.


MY POINT exactly. There's a picture like that in this thread somewhere. Pan out, show the whole boat or better yet a video, show the boat being pushed along that with two guys, cooler, gear etc. And yeah 3' chop and bone dry go hand in hand also. Smh


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Bring that thing south. We'll load it for a full day of fishing. Cooler full, tackle, full tank of gas and a live well with water and shrimp for Bonefish. Doubt that boat will still float in 6". Let me say this. There nothing wrong with a boat that floats in more than 6". I just don't get why 6" always has to be the standard. I've seen very little fish in a true 6" of water.


I need you to chauffeur my next bonefishing trip!! Every time I get out on a bonefish flat, its like I black-out and 4 hours later I come-to and realize I haven't drank any water, I forgot where I sat my back pack down, and I'm wishing I had a boat to get back to where I started.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Whiskey Angler said:


> I need you to chauffeur my next bonefishing trip!! Every time I get out on a bonefish flat, its like I black-out and 4 hours later I come-to and realize I haven't drank any water, I forgot where I sat my back pack down, and I'm wishing I had a boat to get back to where I started.


I would be happy to! Just let me know when you're going to be down this way.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I went to a remote island off the coast of Colombia this year. Fished with a local guy who had a 15' flat bottom boat. Thing floated in 5" for sure. We pushed back through mangroves to a small lake - was definitely 5" of water and was packed with small snook. Probably got 5 snook out of there in a short time. Came back a few days later on a high tide, probably a foot of water, and it was packed with small tarpon. What a blast.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

zlenart said:


> I've stopped by the shop a few times, and the last time was just before it was done. JB said it's 14 inches wider and does 55 mph with the suzuki 115. He said they were poling in 8" with that engine which is the heaviest 115.
> 
> I need to go back so I can check it out now that it's all rigged up!


That might be the skiff that you are looking for!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

hcft said:


> here are a few pics. Its a sweet boat. The last is it sitting next to my 173.


Looks like a cool skiff! I have no idea why they don't put more storage up on the front deck. Not even an anchor locker.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Backwater said:


> That might be the skiff that you are looking for!


I'm saving money for a down payment now!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> Very cool. Knock yourself out man
> I think mine weighs about 1,000 so it's big and fat


permit aren't you running a spear low tide. I don't consider that boat big and fat. And it gets plenty skinny for what it is.

Please someone send the Eastcape and hells bay koolaid my way please, I must have ran out.


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Just FYI my "Big" 18' EVOx weighs about 550 and will float in less than 6"


Your not going to be less than 6.....


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Blatattack said:


> Your not going to be less than 6.....


You're* and why do you say that?

Again, My point to my comment was that an 18' skiff isn't as big as the 18' boats from the past. The new Cayo is going to be a great boat and I love the lines and I can guarantee that it'll pole better and get into shallower water than the 18' boats like the older Mavericks and Hewes etc.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Hahah classic response to this comment! Well executed permit chaser. I'm yet to see an 18' boat in less than 6" of water.


Man there's plenty of boats that draft less than 6". My old HB Guide drafted less than 6" and that skiff has been around for 15 years.

It probably would've drafted less than 5" if my balls weren't so big.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

texasag07 said:


> permit aren't you running a spear low tide. I don't consider that boat big and fat. And it gets plenty skinny for what it is.
> 
> Please someone send the Eastcape and hells bay koolaid my way please, I must have ran out.


Nope I know Harry but I don't have his boat. Mine probably floats in 8-9. I never measured and don't care


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bluwave said:


> Man there's plenty of boats that draft less than 6". My old HB Guide drafted less than 6" and that skiff has been around for 15 years.
> 
> It probably would've drafted less than 5" if my balls weren't so big.


Lmao the guide is beast for sure. I should have been more clear because the waterman is 18 as well.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Anybody get more info on this skiff? Weight or performance with F70? Are they even takin orders yet? More curiosity than interest.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

I seen JB put a post on his personal Instagram lastnight of some late night rigging. Looks like a Cayo 18 w/ f70 right there in the pic...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Str8-Six said:


> Are they even takin orders yet?


Yes.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

There is already a 6 month wait on the 180


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Str8-Six said:


> Anybody get more info on this skiff? Weight or performance with F70? Are they even takin orders yet? More curiosity than interest.


I know a couple of guys who wet tested the 180 and put a deposit down immediately, thereafter. I saw it at the SWC XMAS Party and was super impressed. It's really awesome.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

I wet tested it and it's an awesome skiff. I'm going back and forth on the 173 and 180 now.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

zlenart said:


> There is already a 6 month wait on the 180


I've been waiting for a 173 since May so its cool to see their wait times coming down. That 180 is going to be a big hit.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Yeah the 173 will do exactly what I want for what I do 80% of the time, but so will the 180 and it would be more comfortable, and better for non fishing days with my girlfriend or friends. Just not sure if I can justify the extra cash.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I just got my 17'3 and it is a sweet little boat. Perfect for two up. However....its sorta tippy, so if you arent good with moving around the boat, sacrifice the 2 inches of draft and go up to the 18


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

TylertheTrout2 said:


> I seen JB put a post on his personal Instagram lastnight of some late night rigging. Looks like a Cayo 18 w/ f70 right there in the pic...


That yellow 18 is a buddy's boat. He's been waiting awhile and is pretty stoked to splash her soon.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

zlenart said:


> I wet tested it and it's an awesome skiff. I'm going back and forth on the 173 and 180 now.


180 for beach poon...173 for reds in the skinny stuff...IMHO...just depends on how you intend to use it the most...


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

crboggs said:


> 180 for beach poon...173 for reds in the skinny stuff...IMHO...just depends on how you intend to use it the most...


I'm in St Pete so I would probably end up doing both. It seems like both of them would be good at both, but better at one. I've never really tarpon fished but I'm definitely looking to get into it, I would most likely be fishing for reds a lot more than tarpon though


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

zlenart said:


> I'm in St Pete so I would probably end up doing both. It seems like both of them would be good at both, but better at one. I've never really tarpon fished but I'm definitely looking to get into it, I would most likely be fishing for reds a lot more than tarpon though


Based on the fact that you said you may want to poon fish the beach, I would opt for the 18 if I were you. I'm 6'0 220lbs and cant imagine trying to tarpon fish off the 17'3 along the beach. Now I do live in NE florida, but honestly I think you would just rock yourself to death. Again the 17'3 is a perfect boat for shallow water creepin. Poles quieter than anything ive poled before, but you arent walking the gunnels...at least not at my size.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jun 27, 2012)

How do you guys get ahold of the guy? I have called, emailed and Facebook messaged and still haven't gotten a response so I went ahead and put a deposit down on a Heron.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hes pretty tough to get a hold of. You got to just keep trying. I had good luck texting with him. The number on the website is his cell.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Yeah I also work a mile from the shop so I just stop by. He's always responded to my texts though. I'm gonna go talk to JB after I get off work, but I'm leaning towards the 173 right now I think.


----------



## tbnolefan (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm going to try and wet test a 180 soon. Such a good looking boat and it looks like it would check most of the boxes for my needs.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Financekid1 said:


> Based on the fact that you said you may want to poon fish the beach, I would opt for the 18 if I were you. I'm 6'0 220lbs and cant imagine trying to tarpon fish off the 17'3 along the beach. Now I do live in NE florida, but honestly I think you would just rock yourself to death. Again the 17'3 is a perfect boat for shallow water creepin. Poles quieter than anything ive poled before, but you arent walking the gunnels...at least not at my size.


I bet the 173 is perfect for creeks up in Jax/St. Aug. We caught most of our reds this weekend in about 6"s(yes there is fish in less than 6") or less and I bet a lightly rigged 173 would probably float less than 5". Cayo seems to be cranking out some great quality boats that don't break the bank, props to them. 

If anyone has performance #s on the 180 with F70 please post.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Str8-Six said:


> I bet the 173 is perfect for creeks up in Jax/St. Aug. We caught most of our reds this weekend in about 6"s(yes there is fish in less than 6") or less and I bet a lightly rigged 173 would probably float less than 5"


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

It really is! I live in Saint Augustine and these negative lows have provided some awesome shallow water (6") sight fishing days. I have the charcoal grey tiller that Cayo posted about 3 weeks ago. I have no grab bar and its as basic as you can get. Two guys up with full tanks of gas, probably drafting 6". I measured 4.5" with no one on the boat and full tank of gas.[/QUOTE]


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Str8-Six said:


> I bet the 173 is perfect for creeks up in Jax/St. Aug. We caught most of our reds this weekend in about 6"s(yes there is fish in less than 6") or less and I bet a lightly rigged 173 would probably float less than 5". Cayo seems to be cranking out some great quality boats that don't break the bank, props to them.
> 
> If anyone has performance #s on the 180 with F70 please post.


JB is finishing up rigging the first one with an F70. I talked to him about it and he said the F70 ends up being more expensive than most of the 115s by the time it's all said and and done


----------



## tbnolefan (Feb 2, 2017)

zlenart said:


> JB is finishing up rigging the first one with an F70. I talked to him about it and he said the F70 ends up being more expensive than most of the 115s by the time it's all said and and done


Why is that? Doesn't make much sense.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

tbnolefan said:


> Why is that? Doesn't make much sense.


He's been running everything through the Simrad GPS's with NMEA connectors and he said all of those connectors and some other add ons from yamaha were much more expensive than any other brand. You'd have to ask him for more details on it.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

zlenart said:


> He's been running everything through the Simrad GPS's with NMEA connectors and he said all of those connectors and some other add ons from yamaha were much more expensive than any other brand. You'd have to ask him for more details on it.


Might have to do with the VTS (variable trolling speed) from yamaha. My f70 is capable of it but I dont have it enabled because I dont have command link guages and Im to chicken to cut the wiring harness to tie it to a switch. Ive used it on my dads sho 150 and its hard to get it to work. Requires you to press button combos on the guagues.


----------



## snooks2005 (Sep 15, 2015)

any specs on the 180, width, max horsepower, etc


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

snooks2005 said:


> any specs on the 180, width, max horsepower, etc


75 in beam, 10 degree deadrise, 115 hp max. I demoed it and we got 54.5 mph in choppy conditions with me (205lb) and JB (230lb)


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

tbnolefan said:


> Why is that? Doesn't make much sense.


Seems like I remember the zuke and tohasu coming with controls and gauges but the yamaha was the outboard only. I could be wrong.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

East Cape said:


> Two people on the boat and the water is above the ankle...measure up from the bottom above your own ankle and you'll see 6." and his weight on his rig was total including the engine btw so thats light in my book...
> I'll be more than happy to show you in person if you like? I'll come to your neck of the woods...Cool?


Kevin y'all need to lose that pic. It just looks all outta whack. With the massive calf and all the drama it's has caused. I'm sure it's just the refraction from the water. But it doesn't look like what you guys are claiming. Not saying your boat doesn't do what you claim. Just that damn pic doesn't back it up very well. You are saying that when this pic was taken. That there were two grown men on board? Where were they standing? Because it looks to me like the water line is about two inches up the transom. That's skinnier than a unload 99 16' whipray tiller


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

zlenart said:


> 75 in beam, 10 degree deadrise, 115 hp max. I demoed it and we got 54.5 mph in choppy conditions with me (205lb) and JB (230lb)


Anyone out there wet test a EVO & 18 Cayo that could give feedback on differences/similarities? Look like maybe 2 of the best options out there right now.


----------



## floridabrahmer (May 31, 2017)

Net 30 said:


> Anyone out there wet test a EVO & 18 Cayo that could give feedback on differences/similarities? Look like maybe 2 of the best options out there right now.


guess not, id like to see real world draft measurements on the 180 also


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I've never been in the Cayo but I have hull number 2 of the evox and its an honest 6" draft the way mine is rigged. My boat is rigged pretty light though, no trolling motor or power pole, fly gear only, and just one other guy.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

East Cape said:


> Being funny: lighten your load and you'll be able to see/fish in 6" of water.LOL
> 
> I load my skiff for the task. Meaning I'll load accordingly... if I'm bait fishing I doubt I could care
> About 6" draft. If I'm fishing a negative tide then it's a concern and I'm fly/artifical
> ...


Some of the biggest trout I've caught was at Keaton, walking in ankle deep water in the late fall/early spring. Your feet get cold, but a 24" gator on a fly is worth it!


----------

